# Checking Out: Celtic Fiddle & Bluegrass Fiddle - Red Room Audio's Traveller Series



## donbodin (Mar 27, 2019)

I am thrilled to introduce Sample Library Review's newest contributor Christopher Siu. In this checking out video, Christopher shares a playthrough of Red Room Audio's Traveller Series instrument for Kontakt.

Bluegrass Fiddle sells for $89.00, Celtic Fiddle sells for $89.00 & the Bodhrans & Bones sells for $49.00 from Red Room Audio


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice summary! It was very helpful to hear the tone of both fiddles demoed one right after the other. Hopefully there will be a bundle deal on the two fiddles sometime. I passed on the intro deal since I really don't need the Bodhrans and Bones.


----------

